# O'Dell?



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

Has anyone ever heard of this company? I recieved a 55 gallon from a friend....the tank is made by a company called O'Dell. In the bottom right of the tank there is a little logo, a fish with a creepy eye and the name O'DELL in the middle of it.

Searched google, came up with nothing.
Just curious if anyone has heard of them....because the way their tank is setup is very odd....very odd indeed.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Yes I think I have some O'Dell stuff around here actually.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

O'Dell used to be one of the biggest aquarium companies around some 35 years ago, and they were well-known and respected. I'm not sure if the company even still exists today, but I tend to doubt it. Come to think of it, I haven't seen an O'Dell tank in many years. Your tank is probably quite old, and possibly worth something or on it's way to becoming worth something, so hang onto it for the next few decades. It's not that those tanks were rare, of course, but that tanks generally don't last very long, so even once-common models can become very scarce over time. I've seen many really old ones go for thousands of dollars on Ebay.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2006)

wow, that's cool.
Yeah i asked my friend where she got it and she said she had no clue because her family got it so long ago (i didn't think she meant like 30 years ago though, lol).
Do you happen to know anything about the tank setup? The hood and lights in particular are really weird....the lights are just long flourescent bulbs (41 inches i measured) connected to a metal ballast. There isnt even a glass or plastic cover on them for waterproofing (i noticed that there was silicone over a bunch of stuff, im assuming her family tried to waterproof it). I'm obviously going to try to alter it to incorporate a glass bottom on the lights. 
Now, there are two plastic strips that connect to the light ballast and that all together forms the hood. it looks kinda cool actually because there is a large rim on the top of the tank, so it looks as though there is a canopy.

Here are a few neat little diagrams in case you're confused....i sure am. lol


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm... a lot of designs have come and gone over the decades for tank lids, and it sounds to me like you've found one of the odd ones which wasn't very successful in the market. All the more reason to hang onto it, I think. At first I thought it might have been an old steel hood which fell apart, leaving you only it's "guts" which have been rigged up later to work, but now I don't think so. I don't remember ever seeing anything like this, although I have seen some weird stuff, and so I'm betting it was never very common to begin with even when new. Yes, a nice find! Try to find any logos or other markings on it, as they'd be helpful in learning more about it.


----------

